# Signature Request



## taz1458

The Request:

I want a sick Forrest Griffin, Randy Couture, Gina Carano, Urijah Faber and Brock Lesnar signature please.


Pics:








- 1








- 2








- 3








- 4








- 5

US Navy Seabee Logo -










Title: some kind of US Navy logo on there

Sub-Text: whatever works



More Sub-Text: Nwhatever works



Colors: Anything but with an american flag background


Size: whatever is good


Avatar?: NO


----------



## Toxic

Can I ask where or how you acquired your current sig and avatar? PM me please as I'm curious.


----------



## M.C

Make sure to use the template when you request sigs, the tempage guide can be found here:

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/44146-mma-forum-graphics-section-request-template.html


----------



## taz1458

Anyone??


----------



## Toxic

I dont have my computer right now otherwise I'd give it a shot, I will tell you sigs like this are really tough as its hard to incorporate all these elements without being cluttered. I have an idea how to do it and am actually kinda pissed I dont have a comp cause I feel inspired.


----------



## taz1458

Alright whenever u got the time man. ty anyways


----------



## D.P.

Was this completed?


----------



## Toxic

Not that Im aware of. I just got my computer back but I cant see having time any time soon since I lost all my renders, backgrounds, C4D's, Fonts, brushes everything. Started trying to rebuild but its gonna take some time.


----------



## Toxic

I made this but I realized I may have misunderstood your request, I thought you wanted an American Flag background, oops/


----------



## taz1458

Awesome toxic!!! Thanks a ton!!


----------



## taz1458

Hey sorry to bring back an old topic but, Toxic is there anyway you could take out one of the "Z" in my sig? Just realized that there were 2 of them. Thanks


----------



## Toxic

Pretty sure I still have the raw PSD so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Jamal

Thats a hawt sig bro


----------

